# Lift and Ladder Codes



## backstagebadger (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey CB,

I have yet another question for you.

What do codes such as OSHA and others say about qualifications for being on a ladder and/or lift. While in my theater, I got 'trained' on the lift and am allowed to use it, I was wondering what the official codes have to say about it.

Please note, I am not asking about whether or not I (unqualified and a student) should be able to use a lift, or about insurance regulations within a business/theater/school. I simply was wondering about the codes.

Thank you!


----------



## porkchop (Jan 8, 2014)

OSHA's normal statement for that kind of equipment is that it's only to be used by "qualified personnel." The definition of a qualified person varies a little from section to section but generally is in the form of "_Qualified person_. One who has received training in and has demonstrated skills and knowledge in..." Usually the specifics are left up to the people in charge of safety for the venue and the insurance company.

Code is a strange world where things can be both vague and extremely specific at the safe time, and yet still vary widely from one person's interpretation to the next. Even worse entertainment falls in a real grey area because we are general industry, but we use a lot of equipment that is only referenced in code relating to construction which is separate and technically not applicable.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 8, 2014)

Codes on ladders, basically say "don't ever use a ladder."


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 9, 2014)

At a couple different places I've worked, having past experience is considered "qualified," though in some cases "qualified" by OSHA does not mean the same thing to your insurance provider, who may stipulate that "qualified" means you took a few-hour training session from a reputable source (generally the local lift rental company) and that your date of attendance in this class and your successful completion of a basic skills test is documented for their records.

In summary, an insurance provider will tend to have more stringent requirements than OSHA as they want to reduce your risk of an accident because they don't want to pay for anything or anyone you may hurt. If you do get hurt or hurt someone else, they'll want the documentation of your qualifications so as to prove you were properly trained by your employer and therefore neither you nor anyone you've caused injury will have sufficient grounds for bringing litigation upon your employer for their negligence in training you.

My personal opinion is that a trained person is far less likely to encounter personal injury working on a lift than on a ladder. Ladders can be fallen off easily. If you want to fall out of a lift or tip it over, you're going to have to go out of your way to do something pretty stupid to cause an accident.


----------

